# ideas for frost tolerant nectar sources?



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The first killing frost in this area hits around September 15 - followed by roughly 6 weeks of fairly moderate temperatures.

I see pockets of Asters and Goldenrod that are not killed off (micro-climates?) but was curious about what other types of plants could do well, bloom, and provide nectar after the first frost in the fall. 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Any of the Brassica species. Yellow Rocket (mustard), Rape, Broccoli, etc.

Black Mustard can be frozen solid and will continue to bloom on warm days...I've seen it still in bloom in November.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Significant Aster flows are pretty rare here, the only October flow I have ever seen here in South Dakota was off of Aster and it was after a frost that pretty much killed off every other vegetation. Talk about some dark honey.....


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunchokes might fit the bill. AKA Jerusalem Artichokes. I dont know that they produce much nectar, but the bees definetly visit them for pollen. Here in eastern oregon they bloom in october. Very Frost tolerant. And you can eat the tubers after they bloom.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

I think for where you are located, Michael hit the nail on the head. We left a few of our broccoli plants with side shoots to continue to grow and bloom this past Fall. The bees were all over them when everything else was pretty much finished. The problem would be twofold: 1) Timing of your planting so that they would bloom when you want them available, 2) planting enough to actually do your bees some good. Keep in mind that "days to harvest" listed on the seed packages for broccoli is from transplants. Direct planting seed would take longer. Down here in W. PA, brassica's may not germinate well in the heat & dry of Summer. Perhaps late Spring when a period of cool wet is predicted would work. You may be better off weatherwise in the North. 
Maybe I'll get some bulk broccoli seed and try a few hundred sq. ft. planting next Summer because the bees really loved it. There are hundreds of tiny flowers on each head.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I had major issues with cabbage moth last year and was planning to cut back on that family this year. But mustard and sunchokes are interesting. My daughter has problems with nightshades and we had Jerusalem Artichokes a few weeks ago and they surprised me in a good way.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

Cabbage moths are easy to take care of with a few sprays of BT during the season. It's totally safe for the bees (bees are not attracted to non-blooming broccoli) and kills the larvae of the moth when they feed. By the time you have your September frost and the broccoli begins to bloom, there won't be a moth problem worth mentioning. Besides, it won't matter at that point if there were as the crop is now flowers and some cabbage moth larvae damage to plants won't matter to bees.
My Father-in-Law used to chase the moths around swatting them with a badminton racket. That, was a sight to see and organic too!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Chicory will bloom through light frosts until a hard freeze.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The purple canola is very frost tolerant. And so is the bok choi. Both produce pollen and some
nectar. Borage will tolerate frost too. Though the best frost tolerant one is the loquat tree. Also
drought tolerant. Blooming in the frost from Nov. until late Jan. here. 
They produce the white pollen and a light golden nectar. The yellow fruits are awesome too.
Wish I have more of those here. Time to branch propagate more.


Loquats, Borage and bok choi:


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's a quick link for average timing of nectar sources in NC - 

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/honey/floral-sourceswhats-blooming/

haven't found 1 for SC yet, but as I'm only about 50 south of the central area..i use this as a reference.


----------



## JC1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Last year I had some Lacey Phacelia planted with some Borage. Both survived several frosts, and continued to bloom until they froze. They were popular with the bees after the frost killed most of the other plants. During the greener times they received a lot less bee traffic.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, JC1 !!!

Yes, the Borage can be overwintered at the low frost location.
I have overwinter 1 fairly good size plot. So far 95% still survive and flourishing now.
On a good sunny day the bees are working on the white Borage flowers in bloom. Many are still
in their budding stage as the weather gradually warms up here. It is a successful experiment so far as I
try to bring in more overwintering capable bee plants.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

I believe Ozark Witch hazel grows in 4 - 8 and blooms in the colder winter months


----------



## Moccasin (May 18, 2010)

Dandelions still bloom in pastures on warm winter days.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe in AR. Not in NE. The ground doesn't thaw out enough for dandelions until about the end of April...


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Cilantro?


----------

